# Mounting iPhone on stem



## j20nyh (23 Sep 2014)

I toyed with the idea of buying a Garmin Edge 200 but for the money I think it's a pretty basic unit and the breadcrumb navigation is not ideal.

What's the best way to mount my iPhone 5 to the stem of my bike? I'm looking for a cheap and inconspicuous way.

In an ideal world you would be able to purchase a plastic iPhone case with the Garmin quarter-turn integrated on the back which would attach to the cheap Garmin mount for the Garmin Edge 200, job done! Tried to find such a thing for sale but it doesn't seem to exist. 












Any ideas or advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Rooster1 (23 Sep 2014)

This could do the job...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Tigra-Bik...K_SportGoods_CyclAcces_RL&hash=item20e8d4e492


----------



## vickster (23 Sep 2014)

I would be careful with something like that - I had an iPhone 4 one which flew off several times when hitting potholes...luckily no traffic close behind 

The topeak drybag style is well regarded


----------



## JoeyB (23 Sep 2014)

I went with a drybag style jobby when I needed my phone on display.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-Roswh...rtGoods_CyclAcces_RL&var=&hash=item20d438ff79


----------



## j20nyh (23 Sep 2014)

Rooster1 said:


> This could do the job...
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Tigra-Bik...K_SportGoods_CyclAcces_RL&hash=item20e8d4e492



That's exactly the sort of thing i'm looking for, except I want to be able to use the small incospicuous Garmin mount that attaches to the stem with rubber bands or something equivalent.


----------



## JoeyB (23 Sep 2014)

Quad Lock http://www.amazon.co.uk/Quad-Lock-Bike-Kit-iPhone/dp/B00BN7XNQW


----------



## j20nyh (23 Sep 2014)

JoeyB said:


> Quad Lock http://www.amazon.co.uk/Quad-Lock-Bike-Kit-iPhone/dp/B00BN7XNQW



Pretty much what i'm after but put off by the price, seems way too expensive for what it is and the stem mount looks pretty bulky as well in comparison to the Garmin mount.

For what it's worth someone should manufacture a cheap iPhone case with the Garmin quarter-turn mecahism on the back that's compatible with their mounts, would make a few bob surely!


----------



## JoeyB (23 Sep 2014)

Someone had a go http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:188382/#files


----------



## j20nyh (23 Sep 2014)

JoeyB said:


> Someone had a go http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:188382/#files



All the options seem overkill imo, quickly whipped this up in photoshop combining the back of a Garmin Edge 200 on to an iPhone case...






This can then attach to this mount using the secure quarter-turn mechanism...







Anyone wanna make me one?


----------



## John the Monkey (23 Sep 2014)

When I looked around (for a Galaxy S4), Quad Lock was the best option, although there's also Rokform ( http://www.rokform.com/ ) and Topeak ( http://www.wiggle.co.uk/topeak-iphone-44s-drybag/ )


----------



## John the Monkey (23 Sep 2014)

(I ended up buying a Garmin anyway, but did a lot of looking at alternatives before making that decision).


----------



## j20nyh (23 Sep 2014)

John the Monkey said:


> When I looked around (for a Galaxy S4), Quad Lock was the best option, although there's also Rokform ( http://www.rokform.com/ ) and Topeak ( http://www.wiggle.co.uk/topeak-iphone-44s-drybag/ )



Quad Lock is definitely the best of the bunch but it's way too expensive for what it is and I don't like how raised the iPhone is off the stem, would be much nicer and also safer if it was sat flush in my opinion.


----------



## JoeyB (23 Sep 2014)

Garmin would probably have something to say if someone built something for the masses that uses their quarter turn mount. I would imagine it is patent protected etc...?


----------



## John the Monkey (23 Sep 2014)

JoeyB said:


> Garmin would probably have something to say if someone built something for the masses that uses their quarter turn mount. I would imagine it is patent protected etc...?


I'm sure they're totally fine with a competing technology using their designs. 

Totally fine.


----------



## j20nyh (23 Sep 2014)

Just found this - http://www.shapeways.com/model/1668434/garmin-compatible-quarter-turn-case.html?materialId=6


----------



## j20nyh (24 Sep 2014)

I've just bought one of these on eBay for £4.99...







Going to attempt to attach the clip part to the stem using cable ties, will post a pic if it works.


----------



## Justinslow (24 Sep 2014)

Urrrr, what happens when it rains though? I've just bought the topeak one too.


----------



## jack smith (24 Sep 2014)

Topeak ride case £30 sorted


----------



## fossyant (24 Sep 2014)

My smart phone stays tucked away inside my panniers on a commute. My Garmin 200 stays on my stem. A smart phone isn't waterproof, nor is it crash proof. A Garmin is.... - I personally tested it recently. Oh and I tested carbon forks too - they don't break or shatter, or anything really. Ortlieb panniers are great in a crash situation, they protect the bike, and they suffer minimal damage too ! If a bike with panniers can be flipped nose tail, with panniers loaded, then the crash force is big. 

Crash test man !


----------



## Drago (24 Sep 2014)

Erm, not waterproof. Cough S5 cough.

Get an iPhone 6 and you can bend it round the bars without need of a mount.


----------



## marknotgeorge (24 Sep 2014)

j20nyh said:


> That's exactly the sort of thing i'm looking for, except I want to be able to use the small incospicuous Garmin mount that attaches to the stem with rubber bands or something equivalent.



I've got the waterproof universal version of that case.The mount is adjustable enough to attach to the stem, it has a thumbscrew to securely fix the case to the mount, and connectors for earphones and (importantly if you're using your phone as a bike computer) external USB power sources. The touchscreen works fine through the case, too (but that's probably because my phone's a Nokia Lumia... )


----------



## PlymSlimCyclist (2 Oct 2014)

I have personally owned a Tigra mount, bought via LondonCyclist's shop, a few years ago, it weathered the usual Plymouth downpours incredibly well, although I upgraded to a Garmin Edge 510 in May before an event, saving the weight of carrying an additional external battery to keep the iPhone charged.
If you have the 4/4S, I'd happily part with my Tigra mount, as it's now gaining dust.

I have the box, and the mount etc, and I can vouch for it's worthiness, never had any problems when hitting potholes (Plymouth is plagued with them) as well as uneven roads.


----------



## crazyjoe101 (4 Oct 2014)

Be aware that heavy GPS usage will degrade your battery faster due to the fast drain and frequent recharges. Charging whilst in use will also wreck it faster.


----------

